# Strange problem with vintage movie camera



## bullgill (Aug 28, 2014)

Keystone Model# XL300 is the camera, the problem is very strange and I do not know what to make of it.

The camera was working fine until today, it does not want to work right now. *I got the camera to work by pressing the battery test button while pulling the trigger, but the battery test button takes a bit of muscle to get the light to come on so it makes filming difficult. The button never used to be so hard to press.*

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]I hope that somebody has some insight into this because I am at a loss. Thanks for any help I really appreciate it![/FONT]


----------

